# IBS and 1st trimester of pregnancy



## docgirl (Jul 11, 2003)

Good Morning! I am 5 weeks today and I also have IBS. I have noticed that anytime I have a bowel movement I get horrible period-like like cramps afterwards. they go away after 5 minutes and I am not spotting. My BM are looser than normal but not complete diarrea. Should I call the doctor today and inquire. Do you think it could lead to miscarriage? If you have IBS and are pregnant or had it during, please advise. I have the diarrea side of IBS.


----------



## Azuri (Oct 25, 2002)

First of all .... CONGRATULATIONS!!!!







I'm currently 17w pregnant and have IBS-C. Pregnancy has definately made my symptoms MUCH worse than they were before.I experienced period-like cramping the first couple of months. The doctor said that it was due to my uterus expanding to accommodate the baby. Everything is probably ok, but it wouldn't hurt to contact your doctor ... even if it's only for peace of mind.


----------



## Bathroomqueen (Jun 20, 2003)

Congrats on your pregnancy! I'm 13 weeks (yeay! today marks the end of my first trimester!!) anyway.. my IBS (I am D prominent) has been MUCH worse since I got pregnant. It's not really that much more frequent, but the pain during D is HORRIBLE. I have talked to my doctor, she suggested I take a daily dose of metamucil to even things out. I did try it for about a week, but it gives me horrible gas so I think I'll try citrucel or some other brand. I'm hoping it doesn't continue on like this throughout the entire pregnancy.. someone on here said her IBS was worse but only during the first tri. I would talk to your doctor, and you can also still take Immodium which is awesome.Good luck, I hope you (we) feel better soon!!Angie


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

well, this certainly isn't encouraging. I've heard that IBS usually goes away during pregnancy. I'm not pregnant but do intend to become within a year or less and am really hoping i don't have to deal with being sick from other reasons than pregnancy!


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

Hi girls. Just wanted to let you know that things do get better. I'm 24 weeks now and feel great except for the hemmies and constant bowel movements <not D> Basically I've evened all out but it wasn't always so. In the beginning I was so sick I was on bedrest. I had D I had D and I had D, it sucked I thought I would never get through and then 2nd tri hit and I feel overall great, although I did have one bad day that ended in me throwing up along with D. So it does get better believe me and once you feel the baby inside doing stuff it'll take your mind off of it even if it doesn't get much better. I wish you all luck and just hang in there the baby will do good things like pump up your hormones and make you feel good soon. Although I hear the last trimester sucks, I told my doc i wish i could be prego forever.Good luck-C


----------



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

Hi! I'm currently 35 weeks pregnant with my second child. I have crohn's disease and IBS-d. This pregnancy is so different than with my first.For my first I didn't have any problems, up until the end in my last trimester. I delivered 3 weeks early because of severe D, vomiting, and low grade fever-was because of crohn's. Anyway, my baby girl was fine-she wieghed in at a healthy 6pds.5oz.With this pregnancy, I had nothing but problems since my first trimester. Problems meaning with D all the time. Occasionally I'll be regular, then it hits again. I've been in the hospital 4 times this pregnancy and now I'm on maternity leave on bedrest. During my first trimeseter I did have problems with D, and could only take Immodium. It worked and is very safe to take during pregnancy. The period like cramps is normal during your first trimester, due to your uterus expanding and making room for your baby. But if they become to intense and unbearable for you, then I would contact my ob doc immediately. I'm in the homestretch now that I'm finally in my 3 trimester and in the very last weeks. Because I'm in the last trimester, I'm able to take prescription Lomotil for the D. I wasn't able to take that in my first and second trimesters because Lomotil is a narcotic and the baby wasn't fully developed. Now that my baby boy is developed I'm able to take that again, which makes me having D, almost non-existant now.Good luck to you and I wish a very healthy pregnancy!Brandi


----------

